# Tecumseh 7hp won't start



## duganc1717 (Jan 28, 2005)

I have a Toro 724 snowblower (believe to be a mid 80's) w/a tecumesh 7 hp. I noticed earlier this winter it would not run w/the choke completely off, it would skip. 
Last storm the auger belt started to slip so I thought I would service the whole snowblower @ this time. I used the factory manual to adjust the carburetor, it states to remove the heater box and turn the power adjusting screw till it bottoms out and then turn it out one full turn. Idle mixture screw close completely and back out 1 1/2 turns. 

Now it will not start  . It will fire , but will not start. Sometimes it will pop out the carb and other times out the exhaust.

Before I touched the carb it ran and started fine  , except for not running w/the choke fully open. Also I did replace the spark plug w/the same results.


Any help would be great, as we have another storm coming this weekend.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

the only way i can explain it to you is another .5 turn on the power screw as you call it and adjust from there.


----------



## duganc1717 (Jan 28, 2005)

.5 of a turn in or out? Power adjusting screw name came from the manual.


----------



## duganc1717 (Jan 28, 2005)

Turned the screw another half turn out, ran for 1/2 second puffing grey/brown smoke. Fires and pops the grey/brown smoke still won't run.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

hmmmmm well set that back and well the main thing i think is wrong is that there might be a clog in it. which would come from working on it sometimes. try going in 1/8th of a turn. because some of them require different settings and not too sure on that one.


----------



## demoncyclist (Jan 30, 2005)

I was having the same problem with my 91 Toro 824. Only ran with the choke on. Died last Sunday in the aftermath of the blizzard here in the subs of Boston, and wouldn't restart. Today, I rebuilt the carb with a kit from the local power equip. place- cost my $26 including a new gasket for the intake pipe and a new float. Drained the tank and started with new gas. It fired on the first pull and runs like a champ.

DEMON


----------



## mustang91347 (Feb 3, 2005)

*probably not a carb problem*

the carb adjustments on that carburator are 1 1/2 turns out on both screws - sounds like your intake valve is not seating though. if youre gonna check that yourself the valve clearance is .007-.009


----------

